# the fall run, when should i be ready



## gr33n (Sep 6, 2014)

it would be my first time showing up for such a fishing event and im looking forward to it but... how will i know when to head up there? im an hour away and i would ideally want to know a day at least before hand. my brothers gonna take a day off school and my dad wants to take a day off of work to go so any advanced warnings best


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

If you're trying to time things by fish schooling patterns, you would just as well play roulette.

Just pick a Friday or Monday to take off and you can have three solid days fishing. If you head out right after work on Friday and take off Monday, that's 3 and a half days to try and get lucky.

Currents and weather have been weird the last few years. The mackerel that many boats count on for business never showed up two winters in a row!

If you're trying to plan a month in advance, a hurricane can blow in at any time between now and November causing wave disruptions that last a month!

I'm rolling the dice and driving up to Atlantic City first week in October to try the surf and many inlets in the area. If the weather and fishing are bad, I can always hit the casinos and buffets.

If a big hurricane rolls in and wipes out the shore again, I'm just going to call and cancel the hotel reservations. Simple as that.

Now, if you want more armchair advice, we need to know what you want to be ready for? Winter flounder, horshoe crabs? Great White Sharks? And the location.


----------



## gr33n (Sep 6, 2014)

i was under the impression mullet run in large schools and the stripe bass fishing becomes great for a few days


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Bait fish are not regular as the tide. They are here one day and could be gone in the next hour or so.

To say that the fall is a good time for fishing is a generalization for the months, but not a day to day guarantee.

Aside from having someone phone you from the beach, just keep an eye on the NJ fishing reports:

http://www.fishingreportsnow.com/Ne...s_Pro.cfm/reg/7/city/212/cityname/Belmar.html

Hey the baitfish are running now! The above information is accurate as of two to three days ago. I'd say go now before the weather gets choppy from the next tropical storm or hurricane.


----------

